# Zootopia, yay or nay?



## Domjoe414 (May 4, 2020)

Hey y'all, so I've heard from people who both like and dislike this  movie, and I want to ask, what do you think?
did you like it or dislike it, and why?
personally I loved it, probably because I like modern animation and it was the first furry movie I saw which was made in that style. plus I liked the characters a ton and thought it had a compelling story


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 4, 2020)

It was good. Probably a catalyst for future furries.


----------



## TimFox (May 4, 2020)

I love it to pieces, even though the last 20 minutes are kind oooooof weak. ♡


----------



## Mambi (May 4, 2020)

I thought it was the best animated movie ever made. <grin>


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (May 4, 2020)

I only saw it once, but I got to say yay on that. All the character had their own perks to them, which made them all stand out in different ways. Not to mention like you said, the animation was beautiful. I still want to explore more of the Zootopia universe if there's ever a sequel next, like other animal species and everything else. Most likely this would be my favorite animated animal movie, second being The Lion King.


----------



## Herdingcats (May 5, 2020)

I enjoyed Zootopia. It encouraged me to join the furry fandom c:


----------



## Punji (May 5, 2020)

I liked it, but I think it's over-hyped a bit. It's good but not the masterpiece I was lead to believe.

Furthermore the story was a bit predictable and the racism angle was very on the nose. It's been done better before.


----------



## Kinare (May 5, 2020)

It's a top 5 movie for me. (That said, I don't see many movies and am picky af.) I liked it before really getting into the furry fandom, so for me it's not about "furry movie, yay" - I actually enjoy the characters, story, and message of "don't judge a book by it's cover" because I have struggled with being judged so much myself.


----------



## TimFox (May 5, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> I only saw it once, but I got to say yay on that. All the character had their own perks to them, which made them all stand out in different ways. Not to mention like you said, the animation was beautiful. I still want to explore more of the Zootopia universe if there's ever a sequel next, like other animal species and everything else. Most likely this would be my favorite animated animal movie, second being The Lion King.



Rumors are there are no cats, birds or dogs in the movie, because animals fought against humans (and won) and only those fought side by side with he humans.

Weird thought x__x


----------



## Domjoe414 (May 5, 2020)

TimFox said:


> Rumors are there are no cats, birds or dogs in the movie, because animals fought against humans (and won) and only those fought side by side with he humans.
> 
> Weird thought x__x


Hmmm interesting. sounds like the pixar theory lol


----------



## JustAlex1997 (May 24, 2020)

It's fine, but I unfortunately liked the characters more than the movie they were in. I wasn't really interested in what was happening, and it was fairly predictable (even considering the target demographic).

I'd definitely recommend_ Fantastic Mr. Fox_ before recommending_ Zootopia_, but there may be a slight bias there as I saw the former first.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 24, 2020)

I loved Zootopia


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

Nay. It's a nice looking film but the story got watered down and changed during production due to the political climate and who was paying for it. As a "police story" it missed the point completely unlike films like 80's RoboCop 1 and 2 that tackled the message of police corruption and responsibility to the public. What we got in the end was a mediocre, predictable product that felt incomplete. Personally, I think they should have made a series and given more time to explain both sides fairly in a humorous way like they do in shows like "American Dad".


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Nay. It's a nice looking film but the story got watered down and changed during production due to the political climate and who was paying for it. As a "police story" it missed the point completely unlike films like 80's RoboCop 1 and 2 that tackled the message of police corruption and responsibility to the public. What we got in the end was a mediocre, predictable product that felt incomplete. Personally, I think they should have made a series and given more time to explain both sides fairly in a humorous way like they do in shows like "American Dad".


_American Dad _this was a kid's show first and foremost lol


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

JustAlex1997 said:


> It's fine, but I unfortunately liked the characters more than the movie they were in. I wasn't really interested in what was happening, and it was fairly predictable (even considering the target demographic).
> 
> I'd definitely recommend_ Fantastic Mr. Fox_ before recommending_ Zootopia_, but there may be a slight bias there as I saw the former first.


I agree Mr. Fox > Zootopia. 

Also, if you want to explore the discrimination angle with anthros you should read the Beaststars manga. Being not Disney shit gets far more real.


----------



## JustAlex1997 (May 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> I agree Mr. Fox > Zootopia.
> 
> Also, if you want to explore the discrimination angle with anthros you should read the Beaststars manga. Being not Disney shit gets far more real.



I've been considering it, but I probably won't get around to doing it for a while. I have a lot of entertainment on my plate already.


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

JustAlex1997 said:


> I've been considering it, but I probably won't get around to doing it for a while. I have a lot of entertainment on my plate already.


Same, there's not enough time in the day for fun! T_T


----------



## JustAlex1997 (May 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Same, there's not enough time in the day for fun! T_T


I also just started my second_ Portal_ playthrough, so I'm my own worst enemy.


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

JustAlex1997 said:


> I also just started my second_ Portal_ playthrough, so I'm my own worst enemy.


Despite knowing what a time vampire it is I bought MineCraft, so I got you. Even after binge playing Terriara for years. X_X;


----------



## JustAlex1997 (May 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Despite knowing what a time vampire it is I bought MineCraft, so I got you. Even after binge playing Terriara for years. X_X;


If you play_ Minecraft_, you're legally required to play it for a minimum of two hours per sitting.


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

JustAlex1997 said:


> If you play_ Minecraft_, you're legally required to play it for a minimum of two hours per sitting.


I know! OO;


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Jun 16, 2020)

I denied my liking of the furry fandom for a bit until Zootopia came out. After watching the movie i just had to pick up a pencil and make my own fursona . I absolutely love that Movie . And i think i speak for all furries when i say this but I absolutely love Nick he's AWESOME!!! All the characters in the movie are awesome especially the tigers but Nick and Judy are the best


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 16, 2020)

I like both zootopia and beastars.


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 16, 2020)

I haven't watched it since it came out in cinemas, but I remember it being very good.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 16, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> I like both zootopia and beastars.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 16, 2020)

LOL that is too funny.


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 17, 2020)

Zootopia is a big yay for me as it got me into the furry fandom.


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Jun 17, 2020)

Yay!  Definitely yay!


----------



## katalistik (Jun 18, 2020)

I've watched it like 4 or 5 times, but only because i've shown it to other people so they can get the furry, too :v ironically, it worked on some.
Jokes aside, it's a nice animation, definitely worth watching.


----------



## treysi (Jun 25, 2020)

YAY, one hundred % YAY


----------



## BrambleBabe (Jun 27, 2020)

I liked it. It was a good movie. I really liked how nice the animals fur looked in 3D. I also really like the look and feel of their world. The characters were fun, and I enjoyed the mystery aspect. I would really like to see furry mystery movies.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm not much of a Disney person, but I did find it to be a good film with a very important message.

My answer is yay. However, I liked it. I didn't *love* it.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jun 28, 2020)

Zootopia was such a cool movie. And while both it and Beastars are mostly slice of life, the former managed to keep me engaged and interested in it for it's entire runtime without sprinkling in anthro-nudity, awkward not really sex scenes and barely enough blood to justify a more mature rating.


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 29, 2020)

I haven't seen Zootopia or Beastars because I'm not into Disney movies or anime.

*Queue a barrage of furries gasping in shock telling me to watch one or both right now*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 29, 2020)

I think with zootopia I remember having a feeling of 'they could have made this into a series'.
It wasn't anything I gave a standing applause for. But it was aight.
Clearly not as memorable though since I cant recall much about.


----------



## aomagrat (Jun 29, 2020)

I loved the movie.  It lead me to Zootopia fanfiction, which lead me here.


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 10, 2020)

I think It's fascinating that disney was like, Let's make a crime move with anthro characters, and for kids, and with racial struggle, and when put onto the big screen, It worked so well, partly because of the worldbuilding and of course, Pixar's beautiful artwork. Loved that movie, and HeY NoW Im A FUrrY!1!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 10, 2020)

Disney's best movie IMO. Great character designs, a story that isn't _blatantly_ ripped off, and no unwarranted singing.


----------



## PaxTerra (Jul 14, 2020)

I really liked it. I enjoyed how it went from one story in the first act and switched to another in the next. At least, it felt so to me.


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 1, 2020)

HELL YEAH 1000%
It's one of the best movies I've ever seen, and I deeply love it. Not my #1 (that would be Wolf Children) but really close!


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 1, 2020)

I thought it was fun, a lot of the animal-based gags were entertaining.

BUT

I just get weary of movies that try to make everything a social commentary, with a big moral to the story.  

Plus that damn song just gets stuck in your head forever and ever and ever.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 1, 2020)

I haven't watched it in a long time because it was alright, not like my favorite piece of entertainment or anything. I'd rather rewatch beastars or bna or really something else


----------



## Crazyman1 (Nov 1, 2020)

I liked it loads, I say it's a fun movie and an easy watch. No gripes here


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 1, 2020)

At least yall aren't like FLO calling it "copaganda"


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

There was going to be a goat that was a Welsh farmer in the movie but apparently they removed the character because they received death threats from some crazy Christians that thought it would turn the movie into something like the video from Ring where it would turn their children into demons so they took the character out.

The clip still half animated exists online and it's literally just a few seconds of Judy asking them if they saw something them saying "Nooo.." in a Welsh accent whilst shaking their head.

The character does however appear in a Zootopia detective game they made later so I don't really get why they took it out.


----------



## oappo (Nov 17, 2020)

Zootopia was surprisingly good overall. The movie has a lot of life to it. I'd watch it again.


----------



## pinecones (Nov 17, 2020)

I liked it, a lot more than recent animated Disney films. I appreciated the thought put into the city's design and the jokes were funny. If I had been a kid, it would probably be one of my favorite movies of all time.
Often in my brain I see images of an urban setting with animals living together, so artistically it's quite appealing.
I think you're gonna get some "biased" answers on FA though, haha.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2020)

Took my sister along to watch Zootopia when it first came out. When they were in the lab and the otter(?) attacked the glass it scared the crap outta me.

Good movie and good score, and Shakira's "Try Everything" is definitely not on my playlist. :3


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 17, 2020)

I gotta admit, when I first saw Zootopia, it was one of the many things that finally encouraged me to join the fandom. When I first saw it, it was one of the very few movies that actually provided a feel good emotion, one of the first Disney films to do that to me. That, and seeing as it was a good outlook on furries as a whole made it all the more inspiring to join! The movie was vert well made, the graphics and details were on point, and the concept was pretty good! Definitely a yay in my book, and if I had the choice to watch it again, I would!

Also, not gonna lie, when they brought the mafia into it, I really enjoyed it. It was like getting _The Godfather _vibes from it, or like most Italian mafia. I liked those parts a lot!


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 17, 2020)

*horse sounds*


----------



## Yastreb (Nov 20, 2020)

I have watched it twice (dubbed and original) and liked it. The setting was believeable enough to be taken seriously. The difficulties of having all the species in the same society were downplayed, but still they were not ignored. You could clearly see the moral message, but it was not rubbed in as much as in many children's films.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 20, 2020)

zootopia yay
Zootopia porn, nay


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 20, 2020)

Zootopia was a good movie. The movie made me thought that there was an infection spreading that is making the animals go savage...
I LEGIT THOUGHT THAT THERE WAS A ZOMBIE LIKE VIRUS GOING AROUND.


----------



## bandit_husky (Nov 20, 2020)

redhusky said:


>


i find the cartoon eyes appealing which is why i'm more drawn to BNA than beastars or zootopia


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 20, 2020)

Lexiand said:


> Zootopia was a good movie. The movie made me thought that there was an infection spreading that is making the animals go savage...
> I LEGIT THOUGHT THAT THERE WAS A ZOMBIE LIKE VIRUS GOING AROUND.


watch BNA, follow my advice if you don't mind


----------



## thatisekaihero (Dec 1, 2020)

Zootopia is my favorite Disney movie, with Big Hero 6 taking second place. I enjoyed the amazing animation and the creative world building of the city throughout the movie.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm sick of it but only because I've watched it 7,000 times.

And I have three Nick plushies. That's all I'm saying.

(I mostly love him because I love Nick from the video game Left4Dead2. They're basically the same character.)


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 2, 2020)

Lexiand said:


> Zootopia was a good movie. The movie made me thought that there was an infection spreading that is making the animals go savage...
> I LEGIT THOUGHT THAT THERE WAS A ZOMBIE LIKE VIRUS GOING AROUND.



OMG, I DIDN'T EVEN THINK OF THAT.

It further proves my theory about Nick, lol.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 15, 2020)

I thought it was fun, but it fell into the trap of Disney trying to turn everything into some kind of "social justice" lesson.  I thought they beat the audience over the head with it a little too much.
Other than that, it was still entertaining.

I just never want to hear that damn song again.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 16, 2020)

I saw the deleted scenes and now i think they could have done more with zootopia


----------



## Yastreb (Dec 16, 2020)

Lexiand said:


> I saw the deleted scenes and now i think they could have done more with zootopia


You mean the shock collar plot?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 16, 2020)

Nay, the movie wasn't that great imo.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 16, 2020)

I prefer Beastars but if I'm being honest, for a kid's movie Zootopia ain't too bad.


----------



## anonfoxer (Dec 17, 2020)

After having seen the movie a total of 328 times
Its pretty good.


----------



## Rhyn Corinn (Dec 28, 2020)

I loved it so much the first time I saw it!!! (that was a little over four years ago, yikes it's been forever...) I have been obsessed with predator/prey dynamics for...basically forever, but I think seeing Zootopia was one of the things that really made me realize it. Seriously, when I first saw the movie I was so excited afterwards and I had no idea why! Then I went into a depression for months because it was all I could think about and nothing lived up to it... 

In retrospect it's almost certainly because at that point I didn't know of any other media anywhere that focused so heavily on the predator/prey aspect, but I didn't realize at the time just how much of an effect that had on me. Even four years later it's still one of my favorite movies, though it doesn't excite me nearly to the extent that it once did. Back then seeing _any_ kind of story talk about pred/prey stuff that much was unheard of for me, unless it was something I made up myself (and that never feels the same anyway). Last year I got into reading fanfics of it and then a little before 2020 I started writing my own, which I'm still working on now. 

I will say that now that I've seen Beastars, it's definitely close between the two...I liked that Beastars made the pred/prey stuff a bigger deal, but I also really don't like the way the hands and feet were done in that show (too human-like). Also it's funny everyone talks about the analogies or whatever in Zootopia about the real world, because I didn't even notice any of that when I first watched it. I think it's because I had spent so much time fantasizing about sentient animal interactions, specifically predator/prey, so I never thought that was meant to be an analogy for anything. For me, I've always been far more interested in sentient animal stuff anyway, so the idea that animals could only be an analogy for something in the human world...I just find strange. idk

Overall, I think it's safe to say that after seeing Zootopia, I was never the same again.


----------



## Domjoe414 (Dec 28, 2020)

Whow, this thread is still alive? hehe dang.
I have to admit, my opinions of zootopia have changed. While I still think it's fun, and enjoy the characters to some degree, it's a bit preachy and predictable


----------



## Rhyn Corinn (Dec 28, 2020)

Domjoe414 said:


> Whow, this thread is still alive? hehe dang.
> I have to admit, my opinions of zootopia have changed. While I still think it's fun, and enjoy the characters to some degree, it's a bit preachy and predictable


I can kinda see the preachiness a bit now...I'll probably always love it for what it meant to me at the time, though. With the disturbingly small amount of pred/prey content out there, I can't really afford to be upset over details too much lol.


----------

